# Finally!



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diagnosed with Graves nearly three years ago. Methimozole worked off and on, tried remission, nope, had total thyroidectomy 5/12. Just heard from endo and the labs they took last week are FINALLY NORMAL! They have not been "normal" for well over three years! arty0006:

Long road....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent!!!! So, do you feel "normal"? I hope you feel great!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Diagnosed with Graves nearly three years ago. Methimozole worked off and on, tried remission, nope, had total thyroidectomy 5/12. Just heard from endo and the labs they took last week are FINALLY NORMAL! They have not been "normal" for well over three years! arty0006:
> 
> Long road....


That it is but you are traveling it well. I am sooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear this.

You are healing; it will take a while. I figure about 18 months and you will be tip top.

Let us know if we can help w/diet, exercise and positive thinking!! ROLF!!

You are good to go!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yahoo! Amazing how much better we feel without the monster!


----------

